# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  كره القدم ليست للرجال فقط يا من اعترضت علي وجودنا بالاستاد

## قنوان

*نظرات بين التعجب ، الحيرة ، الاستنكار ، الرفض ، الشفقة ... الخ من أوصاف لمعاني كلها سلبي مما يصل من عيون من يصادف ويحيطون بي في مكان عملي أو اجتماع أسري وغيره فيدور الكلام عن كرة القدم ويجرفني الحماس وأشارك في جدل حول حدث كروي ما أحيانا ، وفي أخرى اطرح قضية أو قد ارتكب جرم بأن أصحح معلومة أو أتذكر حادثة قديمة أو جديدة في عالم الساحرة المستديرة ، وحاولت مع ذاتي أن أفهم لماذا أواجه بكل هذه المشاعر المزعجة لمجرد أني فتاة تحب كرة القدم وامتلكت الجرأة فجاهرت بذلك وأيضاً تفهم وتناقش. 
قد أصل لتفهم هذه المغالطة من رجل الشارع العادي وعدم القبول والمعاملة كشخص غريب في أطواره فتتأرجح النظرة لاهتمام الإناث بالكرة بين التعجب المستنكر وأحياناً الشفقة المتعجبة وكأن الفتاة لا تمتلك عقل يكفي لتفهم أسرار الكرة ، أو قد يرجعون ذاك لعيب ما فيها وتكوينها ، والبعض يقوم بتسطيح الأمر بأنه إعجاب بشكل نجم ما أو...الخ من تفاهات
لنقرأ معاً هذه السطور "جميع السيدات والآنسات اللواتي تعودن على الذهاب إلى الاستادات خلال مباريات من أجل الوقوف أمام الكاميرات وتلوين الأوجه بالأعلام وأخذ الصور التذكارية .. نرجوكم هذه ليست مباراتكم على الإطلاق فإن كنتم تريدون المساعدة لا تخرجوا من بيوتكم إلى الاستاد" والباقي لن أزعجكم به لأنه ينبئ عن شخص أفقه أضيق من ثقب إبره. 
وله ولكل من دخل السبق بتوجيه الاستغاثات لنبقى خارج أسوار استاد أو ملعب في مبارة أشجع فيها فريق انتمى للون فانلته أو منتخب في أي رياضة
أولاً نحن بلد رجاله ونساءه كلهم ولدوا أحرار فلا تملكون الحق لتعطونا أوامر تقيد ممارستنا لحق من حقوقنا في ان يعتمد علي خلقة الله واختياره لنوع الواحد منا ، وثانيا وثالثا....وعاشراً....الخ هل هذه كل ما تراه عقولكم الصغيرة في المرأة فهي عندكم تتلخص في صورة جميلة موجودة أصلاً لتستمتعوا بها ، ضعيفة الجسد ، ومداركها ضيقة ولابد أن ذكائكم الغير موجود مطلقاً يخبركم بأن فهم كرة القدم أكبر من عقلها التافه من وجهة نظركم المختلة والمريضة !!!؟.
لهؤلاء أرجوكم شدوا رحالكم لقري السودان لتروا المرأه تحت لهيب شمسنا الحارقة تضرب وبقوة الأرض بفأسها بدون ما يحميها من حرقتها ، واسمعوا صوت زغرودة بنت سودانيه قد تمتد لأكثر من دقيقتين دونما أن ينقطع نفسها بتكرار ودأب تحيط بها الصبايا يتبارين في صوت غناهم ليعلوا علي أصوات طلقات رصاص من بنادق الرجال احتفلاً بزفة عروستهم وعريسهم. وكلفوا خاطركم بزيارة المصانع والمواقع وراقبوا المهندسات والفنيات والعاملات يشغلن المكن. 
وأتمنى في الطريق أن تمروا بكليات الهندسة ، الطب ، الصيدلة ، الإعلام ، ...الخ في كل جامعات السودان وتسألوا كم أستاذه عالمة وكم طالبة تحتل المراكز الأولي في كل التخصصات وتتفوق علي نظراءها من الشباب ، ولو تتعبوا أنفسكم بمجرد نظرة علي أي نادي قريب لينجلي قليل من جهلكم الكبير فتتعرفوا ببطلات العالم الذين رفعوا علم أم الدنيا في كل الرياضات أثقال ، سباحة ، خماسي حديث ، إسكواش ، ...الخ ولم يكتفوا بالتمثيل المشرف بل وقفوا علي منصات التتويج ،فكون الشخص نوعه أنثى فذلك لا يمنعه من عن عقلها استيعاب فنون كرة القدم في الملعب‏ مما يتيح لها دخول ميدان الكرة واحترافها‏ في المجالات المرتبطة باللعبة بدء من روابط التشجيع مروراً بالتسويق الرياضي ، الطب الرياضي ، التعليق والتحليل ، الإعلام الرياضي ...الخ من مجالات بعيده عن الممارسة المباشرة للعبة.
أيها السيدات والسادة نعم أنا بنت ولا تتوقف علاقتي بكرة القدم علي حبها بكل سحرها وجنونها وكثيرون مثلى فحسب بل أفهم أسرارها وخباياها الفنية وأستطيع التباري في تحليها فنياً معكم ، بل وأدخل معكم رهاناً أثق بأن الغلبة فيه لي بأني سأتفوق علي الكثير منكم في ذلك.
لن أتوسل لكم في حقي وحق أي فتاة بأن تكفوا أقلامكم وتسكتوا ألسنتكم عن دعواكم فكل منا له أن يشجع بكل وسيلة يحبها ، دعوا الجماهير تشجع فيعطون كل ما لديهم من قلوبهم ، فتعلوا الأصوات من الحناجر ومن أرواحهم ، دعونا نشجع كل منا من يحب حاملاً لعلمه فيعطي بكل الحب ، فالفوز بمبارة كرة القد أصبح للجميع علي حد سواء تحدى كبير 
وفي وجهوكم أصرخ بكل الهدوء لسنا عبارة عن وجوه رقيقة عذبة تبحث عن الظهور أمام الكاميرات لتبهج الزوار ولسنا نمتلك أياد ناعمة خائفة من ملامسة المدرجات المتسخة ، كما لسنا نبحث عن شغل فراغ وقتنا بقضاء أوقات لطيفة ، أو لنسجل فقط الذكريات الجميلة علي الكاميرات الباحثة عن الجمال ، فعذراً ومليون ألف عذر لو لم يعجبكم وجودونا فابقوا أنتم خارج حدود الاستاد والملاعب الرياضية ولكم منا جزيل الشكر....
*

----------


## كته

*اختى العزيزه قنوان
تحياتى لكى
اول حاجه
ده شى جديد فى البلد دى
يعنى 
ماطوالى الستات يدخلن الاستاد
والناس شايفنه شى غريب
حبه حبه لحدى مايتعودو ويبقى شى عادى
طبعا اول الايام 
بكون الهجوم عليكم


واضرب ليك مثل
زى الجمره الخبثه لمن دخلت السودان
كل يوم فى دار الكهرباء  تحصل لينا مشكله
وبمرور الايام  والناس اتفهمت  بقى شى عادى
يعنى اول شى فى بدايه الطريق بواجهه صعوبات
وخاصه الشى الجديد على المجتمع
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قنوان ..والله لقيتك صعبة خلاص
والله دا بكرا ينفع ينزل عمود














ما شاء الله (ما تحمري لي)
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*هل يجوز للنساء مشاهدة مبارايات كرة القدم للرجال ،مع الوضع في الاعتبار عورة الرجل بالنسبة للمرأة

بسم الله ، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد: 
فقد تحدث الفقهاء عن نظر المرأة للرجل ، ولا خلاف عند الفقهاء في جواز نظر المرأة للرجل عند الحاجة أو الضرورة ، كما لا خلاف بينهم في حرمة النظر إن كانت هناك شهوة أو تلذذ، ولكنهم اختلفوا في نظر المرأة للرجل من غير حاجة ،وليست هناك شهوة ، فيرى الأحناف والصحيح عند الشافعية ورواية عن الإمام أحمد أنه يجوز للمرأة النظر إلى الرجل من غير حاجة ، بعيدا عن عورته ،أي لا تنظر إلى مابين السرة والركبة، وعند بعض الحنابلة كل جسده عدا السوأتين. 

ويرى بعض الشافعية وبعض الحنابلة أن ما يجوز للمرأة النظر إلى الرجل ، هو ما يجوز للرجل أن ينظر إليه من المرأة من غير شهوة ولا تلذذ ، وهو الوجه والكفان . 

ويرى البعض أن للمرأة أن تنظر من الرجل ما ينظره هو من ذوات محارمه ،فينظر إلى الوجه والشعر والأذن والعنق والصدر واليد إلى المنكب والرجل إلى الركبة . 

وذهب فريق إلى أن لها أن تنظر منه ما يظهر عند الخدمة ، وهو : الوجه والرأس والعنق واليد إلى المرفق ، والرجل إلى الركبة .

يقول الدكتور القرضاوي في نظر المرأة إلى الرجل : 
من المتفق عليه: أن النظر إلى العورة حـرام، بشهوة أم بغير شـهوة، إلا إن وقع ذلك فجـأة بغير قصـد ولا تعمد، وهو ما جاء فيه الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه جرير بن عبد الله: سألت النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن نظر الفجأة فقال: " اصرف بصرك ".رواه مسلم. 

ولكن يبقى البحث هنا عن عورة الرجل ما هي ؟. 
فالسوءتان عورة مغلظة متفق على تحريم كشفها أو النظر إليها، إلا في حالة الضرورة كالعلاج ونحوه، وحتى لو كانت مغطاة بما يجسمها ويبرزها أو يشف عنها، فهو محظور شرعا. 

وأكثر الفقهاء على أن الفخذين من العورة، وأن عورة الرجل ما بين السرة والركبة، وقد استدلوا على ذلك ببعض الأحاديث التي لم تسلم من التعليل، وبعـضهم حسنها وربما صححها بمجموع طرقها، وإن كان كل واحد منها في ذاته يقصر عن الاحتجاج به على إفادة حكم شرعي. 

وذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى أن الفخذ ليس بعورة، مستدلين بحديث أنس أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حسر عن فخذه في بعض المواضع، ونصر هذا المذهب أبو محمد بن حزم. 

ومذهب المالكية المنصـوص عليه في كتبهـم أن العورة المغلظة من الرجـل هي السوءتان فقط أي القبل والدبر.. وهي التي تبطل الصلاة بكشفها أبدًا مع القدرة. 

وحاول فقهاء الحديث الجمع بين الروايات المتعارضة إن أمكن ذلك، أو الترجيح بينها، فقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه: (باب ما يذكر في الفخذ: وروي عن ابن عباس وجرهد ومحمد بن جحش عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: أن الفخذ عورة، وقال أنس: " حسر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن فخذه "، وحديث أنس أسند أي أقوى سندًا وحديث جرهد أحوط) (يلاحظ أن البخاري علق الحديث بصيغة التضعيف " روي " مما يدل على ضعفه عنده، كما ذكر في الترجمة). 

واتجه الشوكاني في " نيل الأوطار " إلى توجيه الأحاديث التي ذكرت أن الفخذ عورة على أنها حكاية حال لا عموم لها. 
أما المحقق ابن القيم فقال في " تهذيب سنن أبي داود " :. 

(وطريق الجمع بين هذه الأحاديث ما ذكره غير واحد من أصحاب أحمد وغيرهم: أن العورة عورتان: مخففة ومغلظة، فالمغلظة السوءتان، والمخففة الفخذان، ولا تنافي بين الأمر بغض البصر عن الفخذين لكونهما عورة، وبين كشـفهما لكونهما عورة مخففـة، والله أعلم). 

وفي هذا رخصة للرياضيين وغيرهم ممن تسـتلزم هواياتهم وممارساتهم الملابس القصيرة، مثل "الشورت " ونحوه، وكذلك من يشـاهدونهم.. وكذلك الكشـافة والجوالة، وإن كان يجب على المسلمين أن يفرضوا على تلك المنظمات العالمية طابعهم الخاص وما تقتـضيه قيمهم الدينية ما استطاعوا. 

وينبغي التنبيه هنا، أن ما كان عورة من الرجل، فالنظر إليه حرام من المرأة والرجل جميعًا وهذا أمر واضح. 

وأما ما لم يكن عورة من الرجل، كالنظر إلى وجهه وشعره وذراعيه وساقيه وما إلى ذلك، فالقول الصحيح أنه جائز، ما لم يصحب ذلك شهوة، أو خوف فتنة.. وهذا هو رأي جمهور فقهاء الأمة، وهو الذي دل عليه عمل المسلمين منذ عصر النبوة، وما بعده من خير القرون، ودلت عليه أحاديث صحيحة صريحة لا تقبل طعنًا 

وذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى منع المرأة من رؤية الرجال عامة، مستدلين بما ذكرته السائلة في سؤالها. 
أما حديث فاطمة رضي الله عنها، فلا قيمة له من الناحية العلمية، ولم أره في كتاب من كتب أدلة الأحكام، ولا استدل به فقيه من الفقهاء، حتى المتشددون الذين منعوا المرأة من النظر إلى الرجل لم يذكروه، وإنما ذكره الإمام الغزالي في " الإحياء "، وقال الحافظ العراقي في تخريجه: رواه البزار والدارقطني في "الأفراد " من حديث على بسند ضعيف. (ذكره في كتاب النكاح، باب آداب المعاشرة، وأورده الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد جـ 2/202 وقال: رواه البزار وفيه من لم أعرفه).

والله أعلم

المصدر إسلام أون لاين
والله  من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الاخت قنوان اولا اسمحى لى ان ارفع القبعة احتراما واجلالا لموقفك من قضية ثارت حولها الكثير من الاقاويل .... لا احد ينكر بان منكن اخواتى من تعرف عن عالم المستديرة ما لم نعلم به فالمعرفة صارت متاحة وميسرة للجميع ..... فى البال نجاح الاستاذة القديرة ميرفت صاحبة الفكر الرياضى المميز والطرح الموضوعى الذى ينم عن معرفتها والمامها بكل صغيرة وكبيرة فى هذا المجال .... دخول المراة فى مجال الكرة والتعليق والنقاش .. لا اعتقد بان احد قد يمانعه الا ان يكون من محدودى وقاصرى الفهم ..... ولكن ولاحترامنا لكن وخوفا عليكم ان يصلكن ما نسمع فى المدرجات والمساطب داخل الاستاد يحدونا ان نجعلها كبيرة عليكن ..... ليس ذلك انقاص لمكانتكن ولا استلابا لحقوقكن ولكن ...... ما قد اسمعه انا فى الاستاد من اساءات وعبارات جارحة والفاظ بزيئة يجعلنى افكر الف مرة فى النأى باخواتى حفيدات سيدة فرح من التفكير فى دخول الاستادات ... للاسف الشديد اختى قنوان جُل الجمهور الرياضى لا يستطيع ضبط نفسه والتحكم فى ما بقول فى ساعة غضب ( كعادتنا نحن السودانين ) ..
لك اختى كل الحق فى ان تقتحمى مجال الرياضة بالنقاش والتفاكر والتصويب وكل ما تستطعينه ولكن ... ما لم ينصلح حال الكثير من المشجعين المتعصبين لا انصحك بالتفكير فى دخول احد الملاعب ..... وما لم تختفى الكثير من السلبيات التى قد تدخلكن فى ما لا نرضاه لكن ... 
احتراماتى قنوان 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*النساء لا يوجدن في نفس مدرجات الرجال لذا لا اتقد ان هناك مشكلة
واتمنى تخصيص موقع مخصص للنساء في المفخرة
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الاخت قنوان في البدء لك ولعواتق المريخ التحية
ولكي اقول دعي الكلاب تنبح وسيروا في قافلت الغد دون ان تهتمي لاصوات النشاذ نعم قد كان لنا أعتراض علي دخول النساء الي استادات كرة القدم في السابق حرصاً منا عليها والجميع يعلم حال هذه الملاعب ومابها من افعال يندي لها الجبين خجلاً مع الاخذ بالعلم ضوابط مجتمعنا المحافظ والزمن الذي تلعب فيه مباريات كرة القدم. ولكن في اعتقادي الخاص ان السبيل الوحيد لتغيير هذه الملاعب وتقويم حالها المائل 
هو بدخول حواء السودان الي هذا المجال والمساهمه في تطويره بفكرها ،
وكما اسلف الاخوه فان هذه نقله جبارة ستلاقي نقد موجه من كثيرين ويظل الامر بيدكن ان صمدتن اصبتن نجاحاً وان انكسرتن فلكن اجر الاجتهاد. 

خارج النص:

والله نحنا محتاجين لي زغروده منكن تلهب حماس الجمهور قبل اللاعبين 
بس ماتبقوا زي الرجال وتقيفوا فراجه، ويبقي الحال في حالوا.


بره الشبكة:
البت دي ممكن تشاكل اعملوا حسابكم (والله هي معدوده مع البنات لكنها بت راجل عديل تهئ تهئ)
*

----------


## ود الامير

*صراحة ... بحثت كثيراً عن تعبير مناسب أصف به فــــخري 
او حتي كلمات بسيطة أوفيك بمعانيها ... صدقيني .. لم أجد .

حـــــطـــــــــب الـــــــنــــــــــــــار 
أفتخر كثيراً بصفويتك النقية وروعة مقالك القوي 
والجهل المتفشي ..نواجهه بالدراسات الكامـــــلة
والتطبيق .. ونحصي دائماً بالأرقام والامثلة  .
يمكن الحال يتغير .. ونشوف الزعيم من نجاح الي 
نجاح الي نجاح .. 
تحياتي 
*

----------


## كته

*انا لسع
ماقلته الحقيقه
بعاااااااااااااااااين ساااااااااااكت
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*وقرن فى بيوتكن
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*الاخت قنوان
لكى التحية والتجلى
اعرفى اولا ان تناهضى من اجل حقوقك وحقوق عواتك المريخ
واعرفى انكى تحاربى عادات بالية وقديمة وعادات سيئة ورزيله
اولا فى كل دول العالم تدخل الاسر بكل احترام لتشجيع فرقها
ولكن ارتبط تشجيع كرة القدم عندنا بالالفاظ النابيه والكريه
ولكن وجودكم مهم لتشجيع وتصحيح هذه المفاهيم
وقبل التصحيح هو حق من حقوقكم فلا تجاملوا فيه
فى مباراة السودان تونس كنتا قد اصتحبتا زوجتى معى
ولكن وجدت الاستاد قد امتلا عن اخره
فرفض البعض زمان حتى تحدث المراة عن كرة القدم
والان اصبحن صحفيات 
وعهد متى تكبر ليما اعدك بن تكون داخل الاستاد

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تخصيص المساطب هو الحل لان مجتمع الرياضة لامة ناس ما عندها اخلاق ولا احترام
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تحية  لكل مريخية 

التحية لك اخت قنوان 

دار الرياضة سابقاً .. والاستاد حالياً

ظل حكراً علي الرجال منذ ان كانت الكرة مصنوعة من الجلد الخالص 

الاحتكار كان من منطلق ان  اللعبة للرجال فقط .. والاساليب التي 

تمارس فيها مثل دفن العكاكيز داخل الملعب وحمل الصواتطر والعيدان 

للتجهيز لمحركة ستندلع بعد نهاية المباراة ..

من اشكال العنف التي كانت موجودة ابعدت وابتعدت المراة  عن كرة القدم .

لكن مع تطور الزمن وتفهم الناس معنا اللعبة ودخلت العبارات مثل 

الروح الرياضية .. الكورة يا قالب يامقلوب .. 

وبعد ذلك تحول شكل الملاعب الي مدرجات ومساطب 

ثم الي كراسي ثم الي مدرجات مفصولة ومنسقة ..

وامن ملاعب .. وشرطة للشغب .. ، من كل هذا اصبحت 

كرة القدم اكثر امناً من ما سبق .. ومن حقك وحق كل من ترغب 

في دخول الاستاد ..ان توفر لها مقاعد وتنال من الحماية نصيباً .

في مباراة الجزائر ومصر الاخيرة التي استضافتها المفخرة 

كنت اشاهد جموع واسراب الاخوة الجزائرين لحظة دخولهم السودان 

فشاهدنت مجموعة من الفتيات يتوشحن بعلم الجزائر ويضعن اصباغ 

علي  جباههم بل كانو في دور القائد يجمعون الناس ويهرولون 

لتكملة اجراءات العفش والجوازات ويطلقون الاناشيد القوية ..

تلك الصورة وجددت في نفسي مكانة ، حتا اعلن الحكم تأهل الجزائر لكاس العالم 

نتمنا ان تكونو مثلهم وتناصفو الرجال الادوار في التشجيع ..

وفقك الله .. 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى
					

وقرن فى بيوتكن



 حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــاضر
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

اختى العزيزه قنوان
تحياتى لكى
اول حاجه
ده شى جديد فى البلد دى
يعنى 
ماطوالى الستات يدخلن الاستاد
والناس شايفنه شى غريب
حبه حبه لحدى مايتعودو ويبقى شى عادى
طبعا اول الايام 
بكون الهجوم عليكم


واضرب ليك مثل
زى الجمره الخبثه لمن دخلت السودان
كل يوم فى دار الكهرباء تحصل لينا مشكله
وبمرور الايام والناس اتفهمت بقى شى عادى
يعنى اول شى فى بدايه الطريق بواجهه صعوبات
وخاصه الشى الجديد على المجتمع



شكرا الاخ كته علي المرور الانيق  
اتمني ان يتغير المفهوم الخاطئ :icon1:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

قنوان ..والله لقيتك صعبة خلاص
والله دا بكرا ينفع ينزل عمود














ما شاء الله (ما تحمري لي)



الحمد لله البقت احمر ليك :bluegrab:
:1 (8):
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمدحلفا
					

هل يجوز للنساء مشاهدة مبارايات كرة القدم للرجال ،مع الوضع في الاعتبار عورة الرجل بالنسبة للمرأة

بسم الله ، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد: 
فقد تحدث الفقهاء عن نظر المرأة للرجل ، ولا خلاف عند الفقهاء في جواز نظر المرأة للرجل عند الحاجة أو الضرورة ، كما لا خلاف بينهم في حرمة النظر إن كانت هناك شهوة أو تلذذ، ولكنهم اختلفوا في نظر المرأة للرجل من غير حاجة ،وليست هناك شهوة ، فيرى الأحناف والصحيح عند الشافعية ورواية عن الإمام أحمد أنه يجوز للمرأة النظر إلى الرجل من غير حاجة ، بعيدا عن عورته ،أي لا تنظر إلى مابين السرة والركبة، وعند بعض الحنابلة كل جسده عدا السوأتين. 

ويرى بعض الشافعية وبعض الحنابلة أن ما يجوز للمرأة النظر إلى الرجل ، هو ما يجوز للرجل أن ينظر إليه من المرأة من غير شهوة ولا تلذذ ، وهو الوجه والكفان . 

ويرى البعض أن للمرأة أن تنظر من الرجل ما ينظره هو من ذوات محارمه ،فينظر إلى الوجه والشعر والأذن والعنق والصدر واليد إلى المنكب والرجل إلى الركبة . 

وذهب فريق إلى أن لها أن تنظر منه ما يظهر عند الخدمة ، وهو : الوجه والرأس والعنق واليد إلى المرفق ، والرجل إلى الركبة .

يقول الدكتور القرضاوي في نظر المرأة إلى الرجل : 
من المتفق عليه: أن النظر إلى العورة حـرام، بشهوة أم بغير شـهوة، إلا إن وقع ذلك فجـأة بغير قصـد ولا تعمد، وهو ما جاء فيه الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه جرير بن عبد الله: سألت النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن نظر الفجأة فقال: " اصرف بصرك ".رواه مسلم. 

ولكن يبقى البحث هنا عن عورة الرجل ما هي ؟. 
فالسوءتان عورة مغلظة متفق على تحريم كشفها أو النظر إليها، إلا في حالة الضرورة كالعلاج ونحوه، وحتى لو كانت مغطاة بما يجسمها ويبرزها أو يشف عنها، فهو محظور شرعا. 

وأكثر الفقهاء على أن الفخذين من العورة، وأن عورة الرجل ما بين السرة والركبة، وقد استدلوا على ذلك ببعض الأحاديث التي لم تسلم من التعليل، وبعـضهم حسنها وربما صححها بمجموع طرقها، وإن كان كل واحد منها في ذاته يقصر عن الاحتجاج به على إفادة حكم شرعي. 

وذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى أن الفخذ ليس بعورة، مستدلين بحديث أنس أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حسر عن فخذه في بعض المواضع، ونصر هذا المذهب أبو محمد بن حزم. 

ومذهب المالكية المنصـوص عليه في كتبهـم أن العورة المغلظة من الرجـل هي السوءتان فقط أي القبل والدبر.. وهي التي تبطل الصلاة بكشفها أبدًا مع القدرة. 

وحاول فقهاء الحديث الجمع بين الروايات المتعارضة إن أمكن ذلك، أو الترجيح بينها، فقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه: (باب ما يذكر في الفخذ: وروي عن ابن عباس وجرهد ومحمد بن جحش عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: أن الفخذ عورة، وقال أنس: " حسر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن فخذه "، وحديث أنس أسند أي أقوى سندًا وحديث جرهد أحوط) (يلاحظ أن البخاري علق الحديث بصيغة التضعيف " روي " مما يدل على ضعفه عنده، كما ذكر في الترجمة). 

واتجه الشوكاني في " نيل الأوطار " إلى توجيه الأحاديث التي ذكرت أن الفخذ عورة على أنها حكاية حال لا عموم لها. 
أما المحقق ابن القيم فقال في " تهذيب سنن أبي داود " :. 

(وطريق الجمع بين هذه الأحاديث ما ذكره غير واحد من أصحاب أحمد وغيرهم: أن العورة عورتان: مخففة ومغلظة، فالمغلظة السوءتان، والمخففة الفخذان، ولا تنافي بين الأمر بغض البصر عن الفخذين لكونهما عورة، وبين كشـفهما لكونهما عورة مخففـة، والله أعلم). 

وفي هذا رخصة للرياضيين وغيرهم ممن تسـتلزم هواياتهم وممارساتهم الملابس القصيرة، مثل "الشورت " ونحوه، وكذلك من يشـاهدونهم.. وكذلك الكشـافة والجوالة، وإن كان يجب على المسلمين أن يفرضوا على تلك المنظمات العالمية طابعهم الخاص وما تقتـضيه قيمهم الدينية ما استطاعوا. 

وينبغي التنبيه هنا، أن ما كان عورة من الرجل، فالنظر إليه حرام من المرأة والرجل جميعًا وهذا أمر واضح. 

وأما ما لم يكن عورة من الرجل، كالنظر إلى وجهه وشعره وذراعيه وساقيه وما إلى ذلك، فالقول الصحيح أنه جائز، ما لم يصحب ذلك شهوة، أو خوف فتنة.. وهذا هو رأي جمهور فقهاء الأمة، وهو الذي دل عليه عمل المسلمين منذ عصر النبوة، وما بعده من خير القرون، ودلت عليه أحاديث صحيحة صريحة لا تقبل طعنًا 

وذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى منع المرأة من رؤية الرجال عامة، مستدلين بما ذكرته السائلة في سؤالها. 
أما حديث فاطمة رضي الله عنها، فلا قيمة له من الناحية العلمية، ولم أره في كتاب من كتب أدلة الأحكام، ولا استدل به فقيه من الفقهاء، حتى المتشددون الذين منعوا المرأة من النظر إلى الرجل لم يذكروه، وإنما ذكره الإمام الغزالي في " الإحياء "، وقال الحافظ العراقي في تخريجه: رواه البزار والدارقطني في "الأفراد " من حديث على بسند ضعيف. (ذكره في كتاب النكاح، باب آداب المعاشرة، وأورده الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد جـ 2/202 وقال: رواه البزار وفيه من لم أعرفه).

والله أعلم


المصدر إسلام أون لاين

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل



شكرا علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*الراقية دوماً قنوان ... تحياتى وتقديرى ... حقيقى لقد أثرت موضوعاً حيوياً ... وأنا أتفق معك فى أن المرأة لها ما للرجل إلاَّ ما خالف الشرع ... فقط نعيب جلوس المرأة وسط الرجال ... كان بالأحرى تخصيص مدرج أو مكان خاص لا أكثر.
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




الحمد لله البقت احمر ليك :bluegrab:




الجديد شديد ما شفتي البوستر بتاع فيلم اسماعيلية رايح جاي؟
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

الاخت قنوان اولا اسمحى لى ان ارفع القبعة احتراما واجلالا لموقفك من قضية ثارت حولها الكثير من الاقاويل .... لا احد ينكر بان منكن اخواتى من تعرف عن عالم المستديرة ما لم نعلم به فالمعرفة صارت متاحة وميسرة للجميع ..... فى البال نجاح الاستاذة القديرة ميرفت صاحبة الفكر الرياضى المميز والطرح الموضوعى الذى ينم عن معرفتها والمامها بكل صغيرة وكبيرة فى هذا المجال .... دخول المراة فى مجال الكرة والتعليق والنقاش .. لا اعتقد بان احد قد يمانعه الا ان يكون من محدودى وقاصرى الفهم ..... ولكن ولاحترامنا لكن وخوفا عليكم ان يصلكن ما نسمع فى المدرجات والمساطب داخل الاستاد يحدونا ان نجعلها كبيرة عليكن ..... ليس ذلك انقاص لمكانتكن ولا استلابا لحقوقكن ولكن ...... ما قد اسمعه انا فى الاستاد من اساءات وعبارات جارحة والفاظ بزيئة يجعلنى افكر الف مرة فى النأى باخواتى حفيدات سيدة فرح من التفكير فى دخول الاستادات ... للاسف الشديد اختى قنوان جُل الجمهور الرياضى لا يستطيع ضبط نفسه والتحكم فى ما بقول فى ساعة غضب ( كعادتنا نحن السودانين ) ..

لك اختى كل الحق فى ان تقتحمى مجال الرياضة بالنقاش والتفاكر والتصويب وكل ما تستطعينه ولكن ... ما لم ينصلح حال الكثير من المشجعين المتعصبين لا انصحك بالتفكير فى دخول احد الملاعب ..... وما لم تختفى الكثير من السلبيات التى قد تدخلكن فى ما لا نرضاه لكن ... 
احتراماتى قنوان 






شكرا اخي ميدو فمرورك سرني
اشكرك لما تحس به من غيره علي اخواتك حفيدات سيده فرح 
لكن لو تعلم ان دخول المرأه الاستاد يجعل من حولها من الشباب يحترم مجاورتها ويبتعد عن الالفاظ البذيئه وذلك عن تجربه فكلما كانت منتشره بالاستاد قلت التفاهات وفرض الاحترام بين صفوف المشجعين

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

الاخت قنوان في البدء لك ولعواتق المريخ التحية
ولكي اقول دعي الكلاب تنبح وسيروا في قافلت الغد دون ان تهتمي لاصوات النشاذ نعم قد كان لنا أعتراض علي دخول النساء الي استادات كرة القدم في السابق حرصاً منا عليها والجميع يعلم حال هذه الملاعب ومابها من افعال يندي لها الجبين خجلاً مع الاخذ بالعلم ضوابط مجتمعنا المحافظ والزمن الذي تلعب فيه مباريات كرة القدم. ولكن في اعتقادي الخاص ان السبيل الوحيد لتغيير هذه الملاعب وتقويم حالها المائل 
هو بدخول حواء السودان الي هذا المجال والمساهمه في تطويره بفكرها ،
وكما اسلف الاخوه فان هذه نقله جبارة ستلاقي نقد موجه من كثيرين ويظل الامر بيدكن ان صمدتن اصبتن نجاحاً وان انكسرتن فلكن اجر الاجتهاد. 

خارج النص:

والله نحنا محتاجين لي زغروده منكن تلهب حماس الجمهور قبل اللاعبين 
بس ماتبقوا زي الرجال وتقيفوا فراجه، ويبقي الحال في حالوا.


بره الشبكة:
البت دي ممكن تشاكل اعملوا حسابكم (والله هي معدوده مع البنات لكنها بت راجل عديل تهئ تهئ)



 الاخ سيد مرورك رائع
شكرا يا صفوه 
تخريمه
في رجال بقولوا الرجاله ملحوقه عشان كده انا ساده ليهم:10_12_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الامير
					

صراحة ... بحثت كثيراً عن تعبير مناسب أصف به فــــخري 
او حتي كلمات بسيطة أوفيك بمعانيها ... صدقيني .. لم أجد .

حـــــطـــــــــب الـــــــنــــــــــــــار 
أفتخر كثيراً بصفويتك النقية وروعة مقالك القوي 
والجهل المتفشي ..نواجهه بالدراسات الكامـــــلة
والتطبيق .. ونحصي دائماً بالأرقام والامثلة .
يمكن الحال يتغير .. ونشوف الزعيم من نجاح الي 
نجاح الي نجاح .. 
تحياتي 



الاخ ود الامير شكرا علي المرور 
شكرا علي وصفك الذي اخجل تواضعي
اتمني ان تتوسع المفاهيم الضيقه ويسود الوعي والادراك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

الاخت قنوان
لكى التحية والتجلى
اعرفى اولا ان تناهضى من اجل حقوقك وحقوق عواتك المريخ
واعرفى انكى تحاربى عادات بالية وقديمة وعادات سيئة ورزيله
اولا فى كل دول العالم تدخل الاسر بكل احترام لتشجيع فرقها
ولكن ارتبط تشجيع كرة القدم عندنا بالالفاظ النابيه والكريه
ولكن وجودكم مهم لتشجيع وتصحيح هذه المفاهيم
وقبل التصحيح هو حق من حقوقكم فلا تجاملوا فيه
فى مباراة السودان تونس كنتا قد اصتحبتا زوجتى معى
ولكن وجدت الاستاد قد امتلا عن اخره
فرفض البعض زمان حتى تحدث المراة عن كرة القدم
والان اصبحن صحفيات 
وعهد متى تكبر ليما اعدك بن تكون داخل الاستاد




 استاذي المبجل القطاني ربنا يخلي ليك الاموره ليما ذات الاسم الرنان
اللهم اجعلها من الصفوه
كنت اعرف انك رائع ولكنك اليوم غمرتني روعه 
يا مصافي الصفوه لك الود والاحترام
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

تخصيص المساطب هو الحل لان مجتمع الرياضة لامة ناس ما عندها اخلاق ولا احترام



 عين العقل
شكرا يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يا مرحبآ ومليون مراحب بحبوباتنا وامهاتنا وخالاتنا وعماتنا وأخواتنا داخل دور الرياضة ووجودهنالفعال وهذه فرصة سانحة بوجودهم بيننا لكى يرعوى المنفلتين ويستحوا من ترديد العبارات أياها..
وهلا بيكم بين اخوانكم....
(هسع النسيبة تقول ما جاب أسمى ليه؟؟؟؟)


*

----------


## أبو اية

*الدكتوره والأخت قنوان الغاليه
والله ولولا معذتكم عندنا لما تدخلت في الموضوع وأرجو من شخصك الكريم أن تتقبلي مروري
لست داعيه أو مفتي ولكن سأقول ماعندي ذكر رسولنا الكريم :(أن الحلال بين والحرام بين وبينهما أمور متشابهات)
أولا قبل كل شيء تعريف للأنسان السوداني وبصفه خاصه الرجل السوداني
ماذال البعض منا يفكر بتلك الرجعيه القديمه عادات وتقاليد البلد.
فأذا أخزنا موضوعك من ناحية العادات والتقاليد فسنجده مرفوض مائه بالمائه واذا نظرنا أليه من زاويه أخري فهنا تختلف الأراء والعبارات وربما يجاملك شخص أو أخر لحسابات كثيره ولكنني شخصيا لن أجامل وسأقول لك الحقيقه فأنا أعتبرك أخت وجمعنا هذا المنبر لم ألتقي بك لكن سمعت عنك من العقد الفريد(أفريكانو وجواندي وأيهاب وعمنا أبو شهد وأدركت مدي أحترامهم وتقديرهم لك) فلذا أحترمك وأقدرك ويجب أن أنصحك .
أختي قنوان مثلما يدخل المثقفين والدكاتره والعلماء ألي الأستادات فأيضا يدخل حثالة حثالة المجتمع الذين لايلقون حسابا لأي كلمه تخرج من أفواهم فما زنبك أنت يابت الناس أن تسمعي عبارات لم تسمعي بها في حياتك من قبل ماذنبك أذا حصلت فوضي وفكو البنبان والضرب بالسيطان دور .
من وجهة نظري وأنت لك الحق في ماتفعلين أن تكون مشاركتك ودعمك للمريخ الكيان من خلال كتاباتك الراقيه في المنبر ومساهماتك العينيه والماديه وحضورك ألي جلسات المنتدي التفاكريه لا نريد عدم حضورك ألي الأستاد ولكن أمرك وأمر أخواتك يهمنا يابنات الحلال ولن نرضي مهما كان الأساءة لكن ولو من غير قصد.
أختي أذا شائت الأقدار لدخولك ألي دار الرياضه أم درمان فأرجوك أفعلي المستحيل لكي لا تدخلي فأتفه محتمع للرياضه وكل الألفاظ البزيئه تصدر من دار الرياضه أم درمان أنا لعبت في دار الرياضه وشاهدت مباريات كثيره في دار الرياضه والله سمعت أنا الرجل كلام لايسر ولا يعجب.
حقيقة أختي الدكتوره وكل الأخوات نحترمكم لا لشيء في نفوسنا ولكن أنتن من أجبرتمونا علي أحترامكن ومابنتحمل فيكم لأنكن شرفنا وبنات بيوتنا فلا نرضي لكم الأهانه ...أرجو أن تتقبلي كلماتي بكل رحابة صدر 
أخوك معاذ
                        	*

----------


## الجامد7

*يا اختى الكريمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فضل صلاة المرأة فى ركن بيتها والصلاة هى الركن الثانى فى الاسلام كما تعلمين فما بالك بمباراة فى كرة القدم وليست فى الاستاد المكان المخصص لكن .
انا شخصيا لا احب ان ارى اختى او امى فى الاستاد.
انا لا ارضى ان ارى اى صفوية فى الاستاد.
هذا مع خالص تقديرى.
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*نربأ بكن أن تشنف آذانكن تلك العبارات البذيئة التى درج البعض على إطلاقها ... وفى نفس الوقت تواجدكن يجعل المرء يتحسب لألفاظه أن تخدش حياءكن ... غلوطية دى يا قنوان ؟.
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*والله ياقنوان ابداع
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياقنوان ماتدخلو معانا انا خايف تكجونا 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قنوان كج الهلال
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً للدكتوره  قنوان  لطرحها  هذا الموضوع الهام

الذى  يثير قدراً كبيراً من الحراك بين الرأى  والرأى

الآخر  فى المنبر وهى قضيه  تستحق النقاش .

المرأة  الآن أصبحت  تخالط  الر جال فى الجامعات

وتشاركهم مواقع العمل وتحرز النجاحات فى كل

الميادبن بل وصارت تشكل رقماً  مهماً فى الأقتصاد

وسيدات الأعمال أصبحن  درراً  تزين جيد الوطن

بحسن أفكارهنّ وإمتياز تدبيرهنّ . والأسلام  عرف

فى بواكيره سيدات الأعمال وكانت السيده  خديجه

بنت خويلد رضىّ الله عنها خير مثالٍ لذلك .

إذن المرأه  تشارك الرجل  فى علمه  وعمله

 وحياته  وتفوقه فى كثير من الأحيان فى كل

هذه المجالات بحسن التصرف والتدبير .

المرأة اليوم مهندسه وطبيبه  وقاضيه وتاجره

ونائيه  ووزيره وكلها مجالات  يحصل فيها

الإختلاط بالرجال .

المرأة الآن لديها سلاح العلم والثقة بالنفس و

عليها أن تتسلح بسلاح الدين  وهى قادره على

الحفاظ على نفسها وسمعتها .

كل ماذكر يبين لنا بأن الإختلاط حاصلٌ  بواقع 

الحال ولا نستطيع نفىّ  وجوده .

من هذ المنطلق وحتى لاتتعرض المرأة الى

ما يخدش حيائها فمن الأفضل  تخصيص

مدرج خاص وبوابات دخول خاصه لهن بدلاً

عن المناداة بحرمانهن من شىءٍ هو أساساً

حاصل وموجود فى المجتمع .
*

----------


## قنوان

*مجد الدين الشريف 
الجيلي شاور
 محمدين 
فارس 
ابو ايه
الجامد
الحوري
مروركم اعطي الموضوع رونقا شكرا اخوتي الصفوه واراءكم خففت ما كنت اخزنه من غضب 
شكرا" اعذائي
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياقنوان ماتدخلو معانا انا خايف تكجونا 



 هههههههههههههههه 
انا وام نزار اول ناس ح نخش
انا خشيت كوارا ودولفين والنجم الساحلي والاتحاد الليبي كلها نتائج مشرفه 
اسوء نتيجه كانت مباراه الرجاء البيضاوي 2/2
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

قنوان كج الهلال



 احب الحمص.............
:21:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

شكراً للدكتوره قنوان لطرحها هذا الموضوع الهام

الذى يثير قدراً كبيراً من الحراك بين الرأى والرأى

الآخر فى المنبر وهى قضيه تستحق النقاش .

المرأة الآن أصبحت تخالط الر جال فى الجامعات

وتشاركهم مواقع العمل وتحرز النجاحات فى كل

الميادبن بل وصارت تشكل رقماً مهماً فى الأقتصاد

وسيدات الأعمال أصبحن درراً تزين جيد الوطن

بحسن أفكارهنّ وإمتياز تدبيرهنّ . والأسلام عرف

فى بواكيره سيدات الأعمال وكانت السيده خديجه

بنت خويلد رضىّ الله عنها خير مثالٍ لذلك .

إذن المرأه تشارك الرجل فى علمه وعمله

وحياته وتفوقه فى كثير من الأحيان فى كل

هذه المجالات بحسن التصرف والتدبير .

المرأة اليوم مهندسه وطبيبه وقاضيه وتاجره

ونائيه ووزيره وكلها مجالات يحصل فيها

الإختلاط بالرجال .

المرأة الآن لديها سلاح العلم والثقة بالنفس و

عليها أن تتسلح بسلاح الدين وهى قادره على

الحفاظ على نفسها وسمعتها .

كل ماذكر يبين لنا بأن الإختلاط حاصلٌ بواقع 

الحال ولا نستطيع نفىّ وجوده .

من هذ المنطلق وحتى لاتتعرض المرأة الى

ما يخدش حيائها فمن الأفضل تخصيص

مدرج خاص وبوابات دخول خاصه لهن بدلاً

عن المناداة بحرمانهن من شىءٍ هو أساساً

حاصل وموجود فى المجتمع .



 الرجال معادن... بعضهم يذوبون في درجة حرارة لا تتجاوز العشرين... والبعض الآخر يصمدون إلى درجة الخمسين... ولكن قلة منهم لا يذوبون حتى في الفرن الذري... وحين يذوبون يتحول فحمهم إلى ماس 
العم مانديلا لقد فقت حد الوصف فأنا عن ايفائك عـــــــــــــــــاجزه.........................
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لله درك يا قنوان......
تعجز الكلمات عن وصف ما كتبت أناملك......
لك التحية يا قنوان....
*

----------


## محمدين

*يا أخوانا الموضوع ده جادى ... وبلاش حكاية الفتل دى ... خلونا نستفيد ونعرف اللينا والعلينا .
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

لله درك يا قنوان......
تعجز الكلمات عن وصف ما كتبت أناملك......
لك التحية يا قنوان....



اياس اين انت يا رجل 
سرني مرورك الجميل وشكرا علي الاطراء
تخريمه
البي العصر مرورو
تخريمتين
قنوان زعلانه منك:a21:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يا أخوانا الموضوع ده جادى ... وبلاش حكاية الفتل دى ... خلونا نستفيد ونعرف اللينا والعلينا .



 موش عليك الله يا محمدين 
احيييييييييييي انا من رياض ومحمد مأمون:dn3:
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




موش عليك الله يا محمدين 
احيييييييييييي انا من رياض ومحمد مأمون:dn3:
			
		


رياض عرفنا ..محمد مامون عمل شنو
بعدين شعرك دا كان قطعتيو ما بتلقي ليك عريس
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

رياض عرفنا ..محمد مامون عمل شنو
بعدين شعرك دا كان قطعتيو ما بتلقي ليك عريس



 ويــــــــــــــــــــن يا:573:
ح نعمل عرس جماعي اجباري في المنبر :3_2_10[1]:
هق هق هق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

موش عليك الله يا محمدين 
احيييييييييييي انا من رياض ومحمد مأمون:dn3:



هوياقنوان انتي قولتي دايريين تدخلو الكورة وانا وريتكم راي
*

----------


## أوهاج

*المرأة تصف المجتمع وموجوده كطبيبة ومهندسة وضابطه
ونحمد الله على مجتمعنا الذى تحرسه القيم
ونحن افضل حالاً من كثيرين حرموها قيادة السياره 
أرى لا غضاضة اذا توفر المكان الحصين اللائق بها فى الاستاد
وتحيه لعواتك المريخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

المرأة تصف المجتمع وموجوده كطبيبة ومهندسة وضابطه
ونحمد الله على مجتمعنا الذى تحرسه القيم
ونحن افضل حالاً من كثيرين حرموها قيادة السياره 
أرى لا غضاضة اذا توفر المكان الحصين اللائق بها فى الاستاد
وتحيه لعواتك المريخ



 شكرا ايها العضو النشط
شكرا اوهاج:1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ويــــــــــــــــــــن يا:573:
ح نعمل عرس جماعي اجباري في المنبر :3_2_10[1]:
هق هق هق





ياود المامؤن ما أتفقنا علي جنس دا
ادوني شنطي براحه النقوم نشوف لي بلد
 تهئ تهئ

تعرفي ياقنوان الانسان السوداني بطبعه قابل للشحن بطرق معينه 
يعني لو سمعتي نكتت الجعلي القالوا ليهو مرتك من وراك بقت بتلعب 
قام شتات علي شندي بي رجولوا قال ليك لمن وصل الجيلي اتذكر انو مامتزوج.
تهئ تهئ
وقالوا حرامي تلب لي ناس في بيتهم الود خايف بعاين ليهو بت خالوا معاهم في البيت براحه جات صحتوا (عامل نايم اخونا طبعاً) مافي طريقة (البت الشليقة دبستوا)
الود قام علي الحرامي علي طول راح مكنكش فيهو حتي الحرامي طعنوا كم طعنه برضوا مكنكش فيهو عشان البت ماتقول الولد طلع ماراجل لحدي ما أتدخلوا الجيران وقبضوا الحرامي وأسعفوا المسكين. (مع انو الحرامي دا شغلوا ماكان في داعي للاعتراضات دي هههه)


خلاصة القول الرجل السوداني زغروده وحده من اخوات نسيبة بتخليهو اسد هصور حتي وان كان ضعيفاً في الاصل.
وبتكونوا سمعتوا بالحكامات والارث القديم المتجدد.

عشان كدا وجودكم في الملعب سلاح خطير جداً لو وظف صح.

دي وجهة نظري غايتو.

تحياتي.
 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الاخ سيد مرورك رائع
شكرا يا صفوه 
تخريمه
في رجال بقولوا الرجاله ملحوقه عشان كده انا ساده ليهم:10_12_5[1]:



 
هاهاها

كفو والله ياقنوان ،،

يلا بعد الكلمتين الحلوات ديل نخلي العاطفه بي جمبه ونتكلم بي موضوعيه شوية.

انتي عارفه انو مجتمعنا شوية مقفل يعني هم بقولوا عليهو محافظ بس احتمال هو اكتر من محافظ شويتين يكون والي ياربي؟

ففكرة وجود بنت في الاستاد فكره حلوة وزي ماقلت ليك سلاح زو حدين بس لابد من نعالج حاجات عشان نقدر نوافق بي دخول بناتنا الاستادات.
اولاً لازم المخارج تكون مية المية عشان لو حصل حاجه البت مازي الولد بي اي حال ناس ايهاب والمثني ديل بجازفوا بي اي حيطة بتخارجوا انتي كيف تهئ تهئ.
طبعاً استاد المريخ فرق بس نحنا مفترض نناقش بصوره موسعه والا شنو .
يعني هسي استاد الهلال دا انا اسمح بدخول مشجعه اموره زيك كدا 
 ماممكن دي مناطق شده نرسل ليها ناس افريكانوا والسيد، ناس شينين كدا تهئ تهئ.
كمان الزمن يعني والله انا الولد بالنسبة لي الزمن مشكلة لمن الكوره تخلص واصل البيت مع الزحمة البتحصل ايام الكور دي.

ولي عوده بصوره عقلانية بعيداً عن الكوتشينه والشايب بت وولد
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

هاهاها 
كفو والله ياقنوان ،، 
يلا بعد الكلمتين الحلوات ديل نخلي العاطفه بي جمبه ونتكلم بي موضوعيه شوية. 
انتي عارفه انو مجتمعنا شوية مقفل يعني هم بقولوا عليهو محافظ بس احتمال هو اكتر من محافظ شويتين يكون والي ياربي؟ 
ففكرة وجود بنت في الاستاد فكره حلوة وزي ماقلت ليك سلاح زو حدين بس لابد من نعالج حاجات عشان نقدر نوافق بي دخول بناتنا الاستادات.
اولاً لازم المخارج تكون مية المية عشان لو حصل حاجه البت مازي الولد بي اي حال ناس ايهاب والمثني ديل بجازفوا بي اي حيطة بتخارجوا انتي كيف تهئ تهئ.
طبعاً استاد المريخ فرق بس نحنا مفترض نناقش بصوره موسعه والا شنو .
يعني هسي استاد الهلال دا انا اسمح بدخول مشجعه اموره زيك كدا 
ماممكن دي مناطق شده نرسل ليها ناس افريكانوا والسيد، ناس شينين كدا تهئ تهئ.
كمان الزمن يعني والله انا الولد بالنسبة لي الزمن مشكلة لمن الكوره تخلص واصل البيت مع الزحمة البتحصل ايام الكور دي. 

ولي عوده بصوره عقلانية بعيداً عن الكوتشينه والشايب بت وولد



كلام 100% لكن اموره دي بتكون قنوان تانيه ما انا:dn36:
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قنوان كفيتي ووفيتي تسلمي
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كلام 100% لكن اموره دي بتكون قنوان تانيه ما انا:dn36:



 
هاهاها
 هسي رطانتي دي كلها ماطلعتي منها بي غير اموره دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كدا اتاكدت تماماً انك بت ياقنوانـ ، لانو لو قلتي غير كدا كان الشك دخلني 
وافتكرته انو موضوع انك تسدي خانه دا توريه ساكت.

يلا اها لميت لساني يا بعاتي كدا كويس معاك. امور انا وعسل حلاتي.
تهئ تهئ تهئ


*

----------

